# apisto tankmates



## Caius (Apr 17, 2005)

Hello all,

Just wanted some feedback on apisto tankmates in a 29 gallon. A breeder near me has Apistogramma cacatuoides, which I've always wanted to keep but until recently I've lived in a place with extremely hard water, so have never been able to. I guess the first question is, should I go with a pair or trio? I'm thinking a pair in a 29G, right?

As for what else to put in there, local stores have the following fish I'm interested in: cories (I'm leaning toward pygmy due to size of tank), beckford pencilfish, cardinal tetras, rummy nose, neons (regular, black and green).

Cories are listed with apisto's in the cookie cutters, but I've read one account on these forums of apistos killing cories - has anyone else had a problem with this combo?

Out of the pencilfish/tetras, I'm trying to decide which one or two types to go with. I like rummies, but don't they also stay low in the tank and would that be a problem? I'm also considering 6 pencilfish and 6-8 cardinals (no rummies in this scenario)...would that be too much?

Thanks!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd probably start out with a trio of the Apistos, just to give the big guy a choice. If you scape the tank well, you might even be able to keep both females long term. (provide good areas on both sides of tank for the girls with an open area in the middle)

I love the rummy nose tetras - they're a great indicator of water quality and seem to school well in smaller groups. (If their red noses fade, you've got water problems.)

Albino cories stay pretty small, I never had any problem with them with my Apistos. (I have had problems with cories eating fry once they reach the free swimming stage, though.)


----------



## Caius (Apr 17, 2005)

Would 6 rummynose max out the tank, with 3 apisto and 5-6 cories? Or would a small school of smaller growing tetras such as cardinals/neons/pristella also fit? I have an AC50 for filtration, and I'm good about weekly water changes.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You should be fine with the rummy nose and a small group of tetras, as long as you stay on top of the water quality.

If you can get a bonded pair of the Apistos, just get a pair, but I've found that many times it's better to give the male somewhat of a choice, and as I said, sometimes you even get away with keeping the trio intact.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

If you can find them try pygmy cory cats, they like to stay in the mid water column and make a unique addition to the tank.

Bushynose pleco's, dwarf loaches, khuli loaches, cardinal tetra, rummynose tetra, marbled hatchetfish, praecox rainbows are all good choices for tank mates in somthing that size.


----------



## Caius (Apr 17, 2005)

M0oN said:


> Bushynose pleco's, dwarf loaches, khuli loaches, cardinal tetra, rummynose tetra, marbled hatchetfish, praecox rainbows are all good choices for tank mates in somthing that size.


I've kept praecox rainbows in the past and I do like them, but I'm trying to keep with the South American theme :lol:


----------

